# Nets Lead Atlantic [merged]



## pmac34

not cool.. nets have just got to .500 and raps are like 1 or 2 games behind now.
Nets have won 4 in a row
will the raps come back and get into the playoffs?


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

They are playing well but they have a five-game Western road swing coming up (same guys we played, SAC-GSW-LAC-DEN-UTA) then they come home and play the Pistons. Then they have another big road trip in March.

Toronto needs to keep plugging away and they will be fine.


----------



## adhir1

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

and RJ is going to ankle surgery...no more big three...athroscopic surgery as well so hell prolly be out atleast a month or so...can the nets do well with just VC/Kidd?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

You have to admit that Nets won some games nobody expected them to win, I def put them in the "good" team categories because when it is all said and done, they won't choke as often as we do. They ARE a playoff team.


----------



## adhir1

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

i dont knwo about you...but i dint have a doubt that they would beat the Magic..they suck..and were massively overhyped..they are now 22-19 and not the team that was warranting MVP talk for Howard...although the victory over the bulls was a nice one...


----------



## flushingflash

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

i still see this division going back and forth all season between nets and raps....and even if we don't win it....who knows we might still make the playoffs.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

You do know we aretied for the 8th seed with Heat, and the Heat are losing to the mavs now in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Crossword

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



BaLLiStiX17 said:


> You do know we aretied for the 8th seed with Heat, and the Heat are losing to the mavs now in the 4th quarter.


Yeah, but you can bet the Heat will pick things back up when Shaq returns.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

With jefferson out, the division is ours.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



Pain5155 said:


> With jefferson out, the division is ours.


just like in 04-05 right? The nets, without jefferson, finished the season 16-4 to make the playoffs.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



mjm1 said:


> just like in 04-05 right? The nets, without jefferson, finished the season 16-4 to make the playoffs.


different situation now, krstic is also out.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

yet they play better than they were with him, I wouldn't count anything out until the last game in april


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

BC decide on MO cause we sure could use a better slasning scorer for the uptempo game.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

The Nets are the streakiest team in the league. Toronto just needs to be consistent and they will slowly overtake them. Lots of time left in the year in which to do so.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> BC decide on MO cause we sure could use a better slasning scorer for the uptempo game.


 
And who will shoot our threes? TJ Ford? Calderon? Jones? I don't want to rely on gnani for an outside threat, we need him in the middle more, Garbo is not shooting well from 3 and at this point, I'd rather have him banging downlow rather than floating on the perimeter as well. AP has been shooting well, but if Mo leaves, it would leave only him.


----------



## pmac34

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

Kidd + Carter cannot carry a team of scrubs, sorry


----------



## HB

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



pmac34 said:


> Kidd + Carter cannot carry a team of scrubs, sorry


04-05 season says you are WRONG sir


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



pmac34 said:


> Kidd can carry a team of scrubs


Fixed it for you

Kidd is now playing better than he has in several years now that the details of his marital problem are out in the open. This is not the season to doubt Kidd and the success or failure of the Nets lies completely on him.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

Kidd is playing great ball, rallying his team around him like a true leader should. Winning this division would be great, but if we don't I think we still have a great chance of overtaking a team like the Pacers or Magic.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



HB said:


> 04-05 season says you are WRONG sir


Unfortunately Kidd and Carter do not have the mystical powers to change NBA schedules. Well, Vince might, after all he saved us from the US in 1812.

New Jersey still has 24 road games, 18 Home games (including 15 games against western conference * AND 10 on the road *) 

Toronto has 24 Home Games, 17 Road games. (Only 10 games against the west, and ONLY 3 games on the road against the west).

This is Toronto's division to lose .. which they might... but given our schedule we shoudl finish at or slightly above .500... and chances are NJ is not going to reach that.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Unfortunately Kidd and Carter do not have the mystical powers to change NBA schedules. Well, Vince might, after all he saved us from the US in 1812.
> 
> New Jersey still has 24 road games, 18 Home games (including 15 games against western conference * AND 10 on the road *)
> 
> Toronto has 24 Home Games, 17 Road games. (Only 10 games against the west, and ONLY 3 games on the road against the west).
> 
> This is Toronto's division to lose .. which they might... but given our schedule we shoudl finish at or slightly above .500... and chances are NJ is not going to reach that.


You have been banking far too much on the schedule to support your point of view. It doesn't matter nearly as much as you believe it does.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



cpawfan said:


> You have been banking far too much on the schedule to support your point of view. It doesn't matter nearly as much as you believe it does.


Actually it does (1.5 games worth anyway)... but there is so much logic and proof behind your statement it is hard to argue.


----------



## Babe Ruth

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

It's funny that people where dissing the Nets saying they weren't a good team, and everyone was saying trade Carter trade Kidd, but now that they have put a string of wins, you see both of those players of the trading block. Anyways hopefully the Raptors can get back on top.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Actually it does (1.5 games worth anyway)... but there is so much logic and proof behind your statement it is hard to argue.


The fact you believe the 1.5 game difference is just a product of the schedule is poor logic, just like predicting the end of the season results. There isn't a straight line correlation between the schedule and the results, otherwise there would be no point in playing any of the games. 

I realize in your profession numbers generally mean something, but the data you are presenting isn't nearly as significant as you want to believe it is. Additionally, there isn't a significant representation of what the Nets are currently doing on the court in the nonpredictive percentages of road record and western conference record. Kidd is playing at a different level and it is a level at which he greatly improves the play off all of those around him.

But please, stick to your assumptions


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

how does sacramento suck so bad and have a .500 record in the West?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



SkywalkerAC said:


> how does sacramento suck so bad and have a .500 record in the West?


The Kings are 15-23 and 8-15 in conference. Where are they .500?


----------



## swurv

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

nets letting the kings come back 86-87 nets with 23 seconds left, sacramento ball....


----------



## swurv

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

bibby comes up with an sacramento off reb and kings up for the first time since the second Q...88-87


----------



## swurv

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

Hopefully Nets can lose this one despite Kidd's triple-double and we can gain some room....YES!, kings rally from 20 behind....whoot whoot!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

Yes! Sactown wins!

Money! Mike Bibby! (anyone remember that from griz games?)


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

Wow tough loss by the nets..
It reminds me of the Mavs loss we had, big lead then blowing it at the end.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

and the knicks get creamed by a wadeless Heat. nice.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



cpawfan said:


> The fact you believe the 1.5 game difference is just a product of the schedule is poor logic, just like predicting the end of the season results.


You are getting "Logic" and "analysis / observations" messed up. Furthermore, a prediction in itself is a by product or based on one's observations and logical interpretations. Making a prediction itself, is not good or poor logic.

If I beleive the teams are even in terms of talent (my observatuib), then it is not poor logic for me to reach the conclusion I did. If I beleive NJ is better then there record to date, then I agree it is poor logic. Since my analysis is that these teams are basically equals going forward, then there is not poor logic.

We can argue over my analysis / observation that these teams are equals, but you cannot argue my logic. 



> There isn't a straight line correlation between the schedule and the results, otherwise there would be no point in playing any of the games.


Agreed.



> I realize in your profession numbers generally mean something, but the data you are presenting isn't nearly as significant as you want to believe it is.


Were dealing with future information, and future information is only as good as it's assumptions. Future oriendted financial information or sports predictions are only as good as the assumptions.

Which leads me to





> Additionally, there isn't a significant representation of what the Nets are currently doing on the court in the nonpredictive percentages of road record and western conference record. Kidd is playing at a different level and it is a level at which he greatly improves the play off all of those around him.
> 
> But please, stick to your assumptions


My assumption is that NJ is a .500 team here on out... they are on a nice streak right now, but going forward there will be mixed results.

I have not showed bad logic anywhere... you can question my assumptions all you want.. and obviously past history is one of those areas.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

Nets lose at the buzzer to a Monta Ellis three. Raptors in 1st again.


----------



## MagnusPinus

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

WE lead the Atlantic:clap2:


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

Yeah, the Nets blow two road leads in a row. Raps reclaim first.


----------



## Timbaland

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

I'd like to take this timeout to thank Monta Ellis for his heroics. We owe you one buddy!


----------



## adhir1

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*

doesnt look liek the nets will be winning tonight either..back to bak against the clips...and then they go to Utah so the nets could possible go 0-5 on this trip...and if we win against boston and indiana(unlikely) we could have a firm grasp of the division...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*

Hopefully we can take our next two as well. We would then have won 10 of our last 13 which is really impressive. Next month's schedule looks pretty tough.


----------



## Crossword

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*



speedythief said:


> Yeah, the Nets blow two road leads in a row. Raps reclaim first.


Awww, road woes catching up to the rest of the division now?


----------



## AirJordan™

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

Monta Ellis is my idol! Yeah, hopefully we can take care of the next few games and start to run away from the rest of the pack. This is too sweet...

No matter how hard you try, you can't stop us now...

Let's Go Raptors!


----------



## shookem

*Re: Nets Lead The Atlantic*

The Raps are the hottest team in the conference!

7-3 in the last ten, no other eastern team can top that. 

I can't wait to see next week's power rankings.


----------



## MrkLrn13

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*

LMAO, Nets' fans are funny. Whenever they win they're ----------------, and when they lose they're ready to trade him for anyone.


----------



## dtron

*carter (not quite) injured*

just what i thought was funny, was carter just rolled his ankle in a game against the nets, no thats not the funny part people...

the announcer then said "carter is someone who often comes back from rolling his ankle"


----------



## Crossword

*Re: carter injured*

Wow, this is even more reason for the Raptors to separate themselves from the rest of the division. The Nets are just getting hammered with injuries this season though.


----------



## Crossword

*Re: carter injured*

Thread title changed for being misleading, as Carter is still playing.


----------



## ThaKid

*Re: carter injured*

haha yea i jus saw that very odd


----------



## dtron

*Re: carter injured*

i'll just go ahead and insert my foot into my mouth, cause carter did come back from rolling his ankle


----------



## Crossword

*Re: carter injured*

Nets-Clippers game watch:
88-80 Clippers with less than 9 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Crossword

*Re: carter injured*

Update: 88-84 Clippers now with 8:32 left in the 4th, according to NBA.com


----------



## Crossword

*Re: carter injured*

Looks like a streaky game, Clippers extend the lead to 92-84, then the Nets come back with 5 straight to cut the lead to 3 at 92-89.


----------



## Zoltan

*Re: carter (not quite) injured*

holy crap what a game every nets loss makes our playoff % higher so im happy


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*

Nets are in trouble. Denver up next.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



SkywalkerAC said:


> Nets are in trouble. Denver up next.


Denver, Utah, and Detroit are their next three.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



speedythief said:


> Denver, Utah, and Detroit are their next three.


But remember the strenght of the schedule is not that important... just reporting what I was told... yet there ahs been a 2.5 game swing the last five days.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



speedythief said:


> Denver, Utah, and Detroit are their next three.


ouch. carter is going to be pulverized by the end of this road trip. denver will run them off the floor while the jazz and pistons will put the body on him. i smell a six game losing streak for the nets. lovely.


----------



## flushingflash

when your san antonio, phoenix, dallas, utah....the schedule does not really matter...but if your a toronto ,new jersey, indiana, washington...yes it does matter.


----------



## Q8i

Oooh Man.. The Nets Have Been Losin Tuff Ones! (*i feel sorry for em*)
Playn AI & Melo Tonite..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

huge win from the Nets to stop the bleeding.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



SkywalkerAC said:


> ouch. carter is going to be pulverized by the end of this road trip. *denver will run them off the floor *while the jazz and pistons will put the body on him. i smell a six game losing streak for the nets. lovely.


hmmmmmm....


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



VCFORTHREE15 said:


> hmmmmmm....


I'd rather be in first place.

I'd rather not be a fanboy for anyone as well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



VCFORTHREE15 said:


> hmmmmmm....


What can i say, VC elevated his game against the Nuggets, and must have made his teammates better too. I didn't watch the game but I surely didn't expect them to win so easily. Did anyone?

Tough games coming up for both teams.

Maybe Vince just doesn't get worn down and injured anymore?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



SkywalkerAC said:


> What can i say, VC elevated his game against the Nuggets, and must have made his teammates better too. I didn't watch the game but I surely didn't expect them to win so easily. Did anyone?
> 
> Tough games coming up for both teams.
> 
> Maybe Vince just doesn't get worn down and injured anymore?


 
no, he doesn't, he's not in Toronto anymore.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



Dee-Zy said:


> no, he doesn't, he's not in Toronto anymore.


i guess we'll see. he's going to be feeling the pressure down the stretch this season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Is Boozer going to be out for the Nets game? Anyone know?


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Yes Boozer and Kerilinko are both out. Making the Jazz a lot weaker. Also the Jazz sucks against sgs I smell a 40 point game for Vince. The Raps have to verse the Heat and Pistons like 3 more times and the Spurs. RJ is coming back once we get one of our 11 game winning streaks we got this division sorry Raps fans.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



JuniorNoboa said:


> But remember the strenght of the schedule is not that important... just reporting what I was told... yet there ahs been a 2.5 game swing the last five days.


Yes, the Nets lost games against bad teams and won against a team with a winning record. The 2006-2007 Nets playing inconsistently, wow, what a shock. 

If anything, you might want to inverse your thoughts on strength of schedule


----------



## kindred

Damn Carter just did to utah what he did to us last year...buzzer beater 3 for a 1point win...Coincidentally utah's pg deron williams missed a ft like calderon did to allow that....


----------



## madman

god i hate vince


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Word. Damn it. We're now tied with them again...:| 

I don't get those Nets fans at all. Earlier in the season they were talking about tanking their season and giving up and **** and now after a couple of wins and a lucky shot by VC, they think they can get to the ECF...:rofl2:


----------



## Dee-Zy

AirJordan™ said:


> ^ Word. Damn it. We're now tied with them again...:|
> 
> I don't get those Nets fans at all. Earlier in the season they were talking about tanking their season and giving up and **** and now after a couple of wins and a lucky shot by VC, they think they can get to the ECF...:rofl2:


 
welcome to BBB.net



:mrt:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



cpawfan said:


> Yes, the Nets lost games against bad teams and won against a team with a winning record. The 2006-2007 Nets playing inconsistently, wow, what a shock.
> 
> If anything, you might want to inverse your thoughts on strength of schedule


How about both teams get in the playoffs... who cares about first place.. there's my change of thoughts lol,


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Nets Lead Atlantic*



JuniorNoboa said:


> How about both teams get in the playoffs... who cares about first place.. there's my change of thoughts lol,


Works for me :cheers:


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

I never wanted to tank the season. When Vince made that shot keep that to yourself - Bud_Boy. Anyone can get the ECF. If the Heat doesnt pull it together it looks like whoever doesnt win the divison get the 8th seed.


----------



## Air Fly

That was a crazy *** shot by Carter....had me screaming oh my goodness for 3 minutes. lol


----------



## speedythief

Carter eating **** against the Pistons, Nets down 29.

I'd start changing the thread title but it seems like it would have to be switched three times a week.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

We got decimated. Still the difference between the Nets and Raps is the Raps are still a .500 basketball team until they develop more. The Nets have just been killed by injuries. Febuary is a very easy month. I think we can get like 5 games above 500 and get the division back.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> We got decimated. Still the difference between the Nets and Raps is the Raps are still a .500 basketball team until they develop more. The Nets have just been killed by injuries. Febuary is a very easy month. I think we can get like 5 games above 500 and get the division back.


It's not as if the Raptors have been 100% healthy all year. Bosh has been injured for 12 games, Ford for 7 and he's still not 100% healthy. Those are Toronto's two best players, while Kidd and Vince have remained healthy. The main difference is depth, Raptors are at least 2 deep in every position while the Nets are not.

Raptors may be a 500. team now, but their roof is leaps and bounds higher than that of the Nets too. 

It's going to be interesting to see who takes the division, but I would like nothing more than seeing Vince lose out to us. He decided to bail because he wanted to 'win now'. Two years later and 0 playoff series wins under his belt, and he's back where he started.


----------



## flushingflash

no matter who wins the division....the raps still look better going into the future....the core is intact for the next few years... and even right know were deeper than then the nets.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Turkish Delight said:


> It's not as if the Raptors have been 100% healthy all year. Bosh has been injured for 12 games, Ford for 7 and he's still not 100% healthy. Those are Toronto's two best players, while Kidd and Vince have remained healthy. The main difference is depth, Raptors are at least 2 deep in every position while the Nets are not.
> 
> Raptors may be a 500. team now, but their roof is leaps and bounds higher than that of the Nets too.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see who takes the division, but I would like nothing more than seeing Vince lose out to us. He decided to bail because he wanted to 'win now'. Two years later and 0 playoff series wins under his belt, and he's back where he started.


Well Said TD.


----------



## flushingflash

no matter who wins the division....the raps still look better going into the future....the core is intact for the next few years... and even right know were deeper than then the nets. the franchises are going in different directions right know....if the rpas dont win it this year...theres a good chance they will win it next year.


----------



## speedythief

The Nets (seemingly) have a very easy February... the Raps need to keep working hard to maintain distance.


----------



## cpawfan

Turkish Delight said:


> Two years later and 0 playoff series wins under his belt, and he's back where he started.


I certainly don't want to dampen your vitriol towards Vince, but the above statement isn't correct.

The Nets won a playoff series last season. They beat the Pacers 4-2 in the first round.


----------



## Turkish Delight

cpawfan said:


> I certainly don't want to dampen your vitriol towards Vince, but the above statement isn't correct.
> 
> The Nets won a playoff series last season. They beat the Pacers 4-2 in the first round.


Woops, reading my post this morning I had a feeling I could have been wrong. Oh well, 1 series win.


----------



## flushingflash

speedythief said:


> The Nets (seemingly) have a very easy February... the Raps need to keep working hard to maintain distance.



raps schedule aint that hard either. 6 home, 6 road....all our home games are winnable...and we can probably snatch a couple of road games as well...the only truly tough games are against rockets and spurs and possibly pistons depending on how there playing.


----------



## TgK

i think the raptors and the nets both will be in the postseason this year.


----------



## Turkish Delight

TgK said:


> i think the raptors and the nets both will be in the postseason this year.


Could very well be the case. I think Miami will easily get in as well once Shaq gets it together. I say Orlando is the odd team out.


----------



## speedythief

flushingflash said:


> raps schedule aint that hard either. 6 home, 6 road....all our home games are winnable...and we can probably snatch a couple of road games as well...the only truly tough games are against rockets and spurs and possibly pistons depending on how there playing.


Yeah but if they get their act together the streaky Nets could potentially go undefeated in February. Orlando twice, Atlanta twice, Philly, Boston, New Orleans, Sacramento, Toronto, New York, Washington, and finally San Antonio. They play five games in seven nights next week but all against stuggling teams.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> We got decimated. Still the difference between the Nets and Raps is the Raps are still a .500 basketball team until they develop more. The Nets have just been killed by injuries. Febuary is a very easy month. I think we can get like 5 games above 500 and get the division back.


Executive Summary of the Above Quote
a) I am a Nets Fan
b) Therefore, we will be better then you.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

At least the Nets made the playoffs.So what if we couldnt beat the Heat no one else could. OMG you mean 12 and 5 games. We lost Kristic for the season Rj for a long time Cliffy is still injured House Boone Marcus and two of our players are going through a divorce. The Nets won 50 last season they can do it again if they are not hit by injuries. Last year 3-1 against Heat 2-2 against Pistons and we beat them at home 1-1 Mavericks. I dont think the Raps beat any of these teams.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

speedythief said:


> Yeah but if they get their act together the streaky Nets could potentially go undefeated in February. Orlando twice, Atlanta twice, Philly, Boston, New Orleans, Sacramento, Toronto, New York, Washington, and finally San Antonio. They play five games in seven nights next week but all against stuggling teams.


Yeah exactly. This is such a good time for RJ to be injured.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

JuniorNoboa said:


> Executive Summary of the Above Quote
> a) I am a Nets Fan
> b) Therefore, we will be better then you.


The Raps did great with themselves. I mean they signed the best players to hep Vince ( Alvin Williams Hakeem Olajuwan when he was old.) They drafted extremly well ( Rafael Arujo over Iguadola.) They made some pretty impresive trades ( Vince Carter trade Tmac trade.) And they play the way that perfect for them ( a bootleg version of Suns run and gun).


----------



## JuniorNoboa

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> The Raps did great with themselves. I mean they signed the best players to hep Vince ( Alvin Williams Hakeem Olajuwan when he was old.) They drafted extremly well ( Rafael Arujo over Iguadola.) They made some pretty impresive trades ( Vince Carter trade Tmac trade.) And they play the way that perfect for them ( a bootleg version of Suns run and gun).


OK, then.... 

Apparently, my point went way over your head.

In simple terms here it is:
a) Your a Nets fan, you think they will win.
n) Were Raps fan, we think they will win.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

You know what take the division. Even though I think the Nets got it I dont want them to. Anything to get a pf go to the lottery and get a pf.


----------



## speedythief

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> You know what take the division. Even though I think the Nets got it I dont want them to. Anything to get a pf go to the lottery and get a pf.


What makes you think Thorn will add a PF? He has had ample time to do that. Big men aren't his thing.

The first year on the job he had the #1 pick and took Martin. That is the one and only good power forward the Nets have had since 2000.

In fact, you have to go all the way back to 1994 to find another, Derrick Coleman.


----------



## pmac34

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> You know what take the division. Even though I think the Nets got it I dont want them to. Anything to get a pf go to the lottery and get a pf.


LMFAO


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

When have the Nets had a chance. All our draft picks have bee nlate and useless. Wright was the logical choice no other PFs except GrANGER AND A 6 7 pf DOESNT LOOK PROMISIN.G aRE YOU SAYING HE WILL TAKE ANOTHER GUARD IN THE DRAFT. hE KNOWS WE NEED another pf and will get one hes not retarded. Cap LOcks accidentily got turned on.


----------



## Knick Killer

dumb thread..its not even the all star break yet...it dont matter until the end man.


----------



## Knick Killer

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> The Raps did great with themselves. I mean they signed the best players to hep Vince ( Alvin Williams Hakeem Olajuwan when he was old.) They drafted extremly well ( Rafael Arujo over Iguadola.) They made some pretty impresive trades ( Vince Carter trade Tmac trade.) And they play the way that perfect for them ( a bootleg version of Suns run and gun).



Well Mr.Benchwarmer..the nets dont even have a damn Bench. Mikki Moore is your best big man currently...No comment. And...you guys have an insane 3 man combo but you still cant win. The raptors are gunna win the damn division..the nets are a joke...as in i dont even take them serious anymore there such a disappointment and so overated its sad...there a joke. 1st round team at best..


----------



## RC06

The mods should change this thread title to like the "Atlantic Division Watch Thread" or something, because we're leading the division by two whole games baby!

*Go Raptors!*


----------



## JuniorNoboa

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> You know what take the division. Even though I think the Nets got it I dont want them to. Anything to get a pf go to the lottery and get a pf.


You know what they call people who like losing? 

BTW, who will your star PF player play with? Even a person who likes losing like you, must realize that the Nets will not likely get a top 7 pick. Since you are a person who likes losing, I have to help you out a bit.

- The non top 7 pick will maybe be good in 3 years.

In 3 years
- Kidd is seriously fading (in all likelihood)
- Carter is gone as a FA

I'll tell you what. You will be extremely happy. Because a core of RJ, Krstic, and this mystical Power Forward, will defintely feed your appetite for losing. And I can't forget that nets fans not only think Krstic has star potential but so does Marcus Williams (alrighty then). If you like losing, then it will be great being a Nets fans for the next 5 years.


Thanks taken in advance. I know people whom like losing need plenty of guidance. But I am here to say, you have nothing to worry about. If you like losing, you have chosen the right path of fandom.

Reason for Edit - Forgot that Marcus Williams was going to replace Kidd and going to be a "star"


----------



## Dee-Zy

ouch, that was harsh. I think Mwill will be special and can def become an all star, not a superstar like Kidd, but def an all star appearance a few times.


----------



## speedythief

Nets shamed @ home versus the Hawks.

Raps pull three games ahead in the Atlantic.


----------



## adhir1

the thread title should be changed...the nets arent leading the atlantic...rather they are loosing to crappy teams...speedy im looking at you


----------



## Turkish Delight

Atlantic Division Watch?


----------



## Crossword

Nah, it's funnier this way.


----------



## trick

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nah, it's funnier this way.


Well...eventually _we_ have to seperate ourselves from _those type of people_. I would hate to see this board stoop to _their_ level, if you catch my drift.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

The Nets dont have a bench my foot. What do you mean Mikkis the only big of the bench. I have yet to see the Raps amazing backup big man. Kidd is not fading away at all this is his best season ever. The Knicks are just a bunch of idots who dont know howto manage a team in my eyes. They have the highest payrooll in the NBA and are not even close to being good. Wait till the Nets come to Brooklyn everyone will forget about thye Knicks. The Nets will get the didvision watch I am willing to make bets.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> The Nets dont have a bench my foot.


Well, of course the Nets HAVE a bench, every team does. Are you going to argue that the Nets have a GOOD bench? If so, you've got your work cut out for you.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Let's take a look.

Jose Calderon > Marcus Williams
Andrea Bargnani > Mikki Moore
Morris Peterson > Bostjan Nachbar 
Joey Graham > Antoine Wright
Fred Jones > Eddie House


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Let's take a look.
> 
> Jose Calderon > Marcus Williams
> Andrea Bargnani > Mikki Moore
> Morris Peterson > Bostjan Nachbar
> Joey Graham > Antoine Wright
> Fred Jones > Eddie House


and if they had kris humphries, he would have a legitimate shot at the starting lineup.


----------



## NETSFAN3526

RAPTORS ALWAYS AND FOREVER WILL STINK AND NETS WILL WIN THE ATLANTIC






*N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS*



peace


----------



## kirk_2003

NETSFAN3526 said:


> RAPTORS ALWAYS AND FOREVER WILL STINK AND NETS WILL WIN THE ATLANTIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS*
> 
> 
> 
> peace


:lol:


----------



## NETSFAN3526

kirk_2003 said:


> :lol:


whos gonna be laughing when the raptors dont make the playoffs:lol: :lol: :lol: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :twave: :twave: :rbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## seifer0406

NETSFAN3526 said:


> whos gonna be laughing when the raptors dont make the playoffs:lol: :lol: :lol: :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama: :twave: :twave: :rbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:


You will, but then it doesn't mean that it'll happen.

Remember what the Nets were before Kidd got there? You guys are going back to your glory days.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

NETSFAN3526 said:


> RAPTORS ALWAYS AND FOREVER WILL STINK AND NETS WILL WIN THE ATLANTIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS*
> 
> 
> 
> peace


This is an outstanding point folks. Really, its case closed. Let's just concede the point and accept the fact that we are bound for the lotto.

Outstanding argument, NetsFans126589283582358012789021578902355780. You have mastered the art of debate.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Question.

Do the Nets get beat by a buzzer beater tonight or get there *** whacked by at least 15 points? Seems to be the trend lately.


----------



## NETSFAN3526

JuniorNoboa said:


> Question.
> 
> Do the Nets get beat by a buzzer beater tonight or get there *** whacked by at least 15 points? Seems to be the trend lately.


no they will win tonight and and make the playoffs and the raptors can go home cryin


----------



## cpawfan

I'm embarrassed the thread has gone this way, but not the least bit surprised.


----------



## Mateo

keep this up guys, this thread is fantastic for outsiders.


----------



## cpawfan

There is only one player that matters for the Nets and that is Kidd. He has the ability to make up for several of the the Nets weaknesses; however, he is playing like he was before announcing his divorce and the Nets are sucking wind.

If Kidd continues to play like this, the Nets will end up in the top 8 of the draft


----------



## NETSFAN3526

i guess will have to wait for the 14th and show u that the nets are better then the raptors and make the playoffs and raps wont.

and when they dont the can have a fun time at the falls


----------



## speedythief

This thread was mostly benign until you started posting in it, NetsFan3526. If you want to keep posting (on the site) you might want to pull back your homer claws a little.


----------



## speedythief

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> The Nets dont have a bench my foot. What do you mean Mikkis the only big of the bench. *I have yet to see the Raps amazing backup big man*. Kidd is not fading away at all this is his best season ever. The Knicks are just a bunch of idots who dont know howto manage a team in my eyes. They have the highest payrooll in the NBA and are not even close to being good. Wait till the Nets come to Brooklyn everyone will forget about thye Knicks. The Nets will get the didvision watch I am willing to make bets.


Allow me to introduce you to Andrea Bargnani, Toronto's amazing back up big man, who, without a shadow of a doubt, would be starting in New Jersey and you guys would be falling over yourselves proclaiming him to be better than Bosh.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

go sixers. nets aren't looking superior thus far.


----------



## Mateo

Kidd makes up for his teammates weaknesses? One of their biggest weaknesses is scoring. They are 16th in both points and fg%. Kidd doesn't help with that, he's one of the people dragging them down in those departments.


----------



## speedythief

I love that the Nets are struggling against teams we have started to manhandle.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets and Sixers tied at 38. This one could go either way.


----------



## RC06

Very nice. The 76ers are on a 10-0 run.

61-60 Nets...

Go 76ers!


----------



## Turkish Delight

78-76 Nets with 5 minutes left. Is it just me or is the site going really slow?


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> 78-76 Nets with 5 minutes left. Is it just me or is the site going really slow?


Not just you, it's been slower since the sellout.

Nets folding in the clutch, Sixers on another 10-0 run and now lead by 6, 84-78.


----------



## RC06

Turkish Delight said:


> Is it just me or is the site going really slow?


Naw man, it's not just you. It takes like 15s for a page to load for me and I've got a _fast_ internet connection. It's been like this for a couple of days now.

Awesome, the 76ers are on another 10-0 run. Do ya thing 76ers, do ya thing...


----------



## RC06

Yeah baby! Yeah! "Clutch" Carter misses a three and the 76ers win! Say hello to a 3 1/2 game Atlantic division lead!


----------



## speedythief

Site is pretty slow tonight. Must be all the Nets fans hitting the panic button.

The Nets futility Tour 2007 continues. This time the road show landed in Philly, where they dropped the game in overtime. Carter opts for the 27-foot three pointer with the Nets down 2--brick.

Raps up 3.5 games in the Atlantic.


----------



## Mr_B

Thanks Philly


----------



## seifer0406

NETSFAN3526 said:


> i guess will have to wait for the 14th and show u that the nets are better then the raptors and make the playoffs and raps wont.
> 
> and when they dont the can have a fun time at the falls


I waited till the 6th of February to find out that the Sixers are better than the Nets.

What a stupid thing to say, Nets' record come April will tell who's the better team.


----------



## Mateo

Mikki Moore is your best player over 6'6" tall.


----------



## adhir1

wow...simply amazing..everytime i think the Nets are gonna win they prove me wrong...when i first saw the stretch of game that the Nets had i thought to myself...the nets have a very easy schedule and will undoubtedly take over the atlantic division lead, not because we are bad cuz Jerz is playing really crappy teams...well for once im very happy i was wrong...the Nets are in dismay...im just waiting for Kidd to ask for a trade...


----------



## shookem

Raps are the hottest team in the east!

8-2 in the past ten, only the Mavs and the Suns are better in the league.


----------



## cpawfan

Mateo said:


> Kidd makes up for his teammates weaknesses? One of their biggest weaknesses is scoring. They are 16th in both points and fg%. Kidd doesn't help with that, he's one of the people dragging them down in those departments.


Yeah, how silly to think the PG would help his teammates score. 

When Kidd is playing well, he gets his teammates easy buckets. For part of January he was playing at a special level and was actually shooting the ball decently (48% from the field, 47% from 3 for the month).


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Not a buzzer beater but I am satisfied that a loss in OT is crushing enough. The atmosphere in the Nets room must be awful.... there is no worse way to lose a series of games then to mix in thrashings and buzzer beaters.

I feel bad for Kidd.. I have nothing but respect for him as a basketball player, and he is surrounded by a lack of talent and a floater that needs Kidd to ride him.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

We were decimated 5 injuries. % and 2 to our big 4 plus 2 divorces. Last year,the Raps were 26 and the Nets were 49.


----------



## RC06

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> We were decimated 5 injuries. % and 2 to our big 4 plus 2 divorces. Last year,the Raps were 26 and the Nets were 49.


Excuses, excuses.... Injuries are part of the game, you just got to play though it...

You're point being for bringing up our records from last season? The past is the past. So? The Raps had 47 wins while the Nets had 26 back in 2000-2001. Who cares? What does it have to do with _this_ season? Jesus H. Christ, man.


----------



## Crossword

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> We were decimated 5 injuries. % and 2 to our big 4 plus 2 divorces. Last year,the Raps were 26 and the Nets were 49.


Bosh, Peterson, Jones, Garbajosa, Ford, Calderon, and Bargnani have ALL been injured for the Raptors this season. Sorry, try again.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

For how long a game. The Nets had major injuries. Those Raptors were only good cause they had who? Vincent Lamar Carter! The Nets have gone through a lot more than the Raptors. I brought up last season cause the Nets have basiclly the same roster.


----------



## Crossword

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> For how long a game. The Nets had major injuries. Those Raptors were only good cause they had who? Vincent Lamar Carter! The Nets have gone through a lot more than the Raptors. I brought up last season cause the Nets have basiclly the same roster.


Well for starters, the Raptors lost Bosh for nearly a month and went 6-6 without him. During that stretch, the Raptors also went without Bargnani, Garbajosa, and Calderon at points. And secondly, everything you ever write about the Raptors' history, especially when pertaining to Vince Carter, is wrong. Either educate yourself on the matter (like how Vince couldn't win a playoff series without Oakley calling him a *****, or how Vince's lack of conditioning caused the Raptors more harm than good in the long run, or how his free agency demands inflicted long term salary damage on the team, etc. etc.), or just stop posting about it, period.


----------



## flushingflash

right know at 2 games over even, it feels like toronto has finally gotten over the hump. were no longer competing with just the atlantic division. it feels like we can know compete with anyone in the eastern confrence(and the standings show that we are).


----------



## Mateo

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> For how long a game. The Nets had major injuries. Those Raptors were only good cause they had who? Vincent Lamar Carter! The Nets have gone through a lot more than the Raptors. I brought up last season cause the Nets have basiclly the same roster.


Shouldn't sign injury-prone players and expect them to stay healthy.


----------



## SickGame

Mateo said:


> Shouldn't sign injury-prone players and expect them to stay healthy.


FACT


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

WTF who led you to the ECF. You lost Bosh for a Month and those other Euros for a few days God forbid.


----------



## speedythief

^ Nobody, we didn't get to the ECF.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

RJ and Kristic are both not injury prone except maybe RJ. Who was not injuryprone till 2 years ago. Vince got to the ECF against Philli didnt he?


----------



## Mateo

No, that would be the Bucks.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

What comon Marv Albert does not lie.


----------



## Dee-Zy

how old are you? 14???


----------



## Porn Player

"Age aint nothing but a numberrrrr"


----------



## seifer0406

I love Nets fans who know nothing about VC yet still embrace him. You guys only look at his legs, but you never see that he got no heart.


----------



## speedythief

The Nets eek out a victory in Atlanta, scoring just 87 points, but they don't gain any ground on Toronto, who defeated the Orlando Magic.


----------



## Mr_B

Dee-Zy said:


> how old are you? 14???


hes 16 thats why I don't bother to argue with him


----------



## Ras

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> What comon Marv Albert does not lie.


The Raptors played Philly in the second round. The Raptors have never been to the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## Crossword

Porn_Player said:


> "Age aint nothing but a numberrrrr"


Yeah, when you act at least two decades below your age.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Mr_B said:


> hes 16 thats why I don't bother to argue with him


meaning he was 10 at that time? that makes sense.


----------



## mjm1

If I'm toronto, i'd be somewhat worried. The Nets havent been able to stay healthy, play with any consistency, close out games, etc., yet remain 3.5 games back with 30+ games left in the regular season. If the nets can win *half* their games from now until RJ returns from rehabilitation, the team will show exactly why it has won the division 4 times in the past 5 seasons


----------



## seifer0406

Toronto fans are worried, that's why we keep our eyes glued to the standings everyday. I'm afraid the Nets will have to win more than half of their games, more like 60-65% of their games the rest of the way if they want to take the division crown. The Nets need 18 games to get to 41 wins, which is 56% the rest of the way just to finish the season at .500. Looking at your schedule, that is no easy task as you guys need to play 18 of your next 32 games against teams at .500 or better records, 19 games if you count the one with Miami.


----------



## mjm1

seifer0406 said:


> Toronto fans are worried, that's why we keep our eyes glued to the standings everyday. I'm afraid the Nets will have to win more than half of their games, more like 60-65% of their games the rest of the way if they want to take the division crown. The Nets need 18 games to get to 41 wins, which is 56% the rest of the way just to finish the season at .500. Looking at your schedule, that is no easy task as you guys need to play 18 of your next 32 games against teams at .500 or better records, 19 games if you count the one with Miami.


I realize they have to win more than merely half of their remaining games. However if they are hovering at .500 toward the end of February, as RJ returns from rehab, the Nets will be in excellent shape to close out the season strong. This team is at 60% right now health wise, yet they've remained competitive in 14 of the past 16 games, putting themselves in a position to win each of those, save against Detroit and Orlando following jet lag from the West Coast trip. As long as they get to about 85 percent, the Nets will be fine.


----------



## seifer0406

The Nets are 17-17 with Jefferson playing this season, 6-10 without him. If we go by statistics, if he comes back on March 1st, you guys will get around 12 wins with him in the lineup the rest of the way which also means you need to finish February winning 6 out of the next 8 to get back to .500. Of course, we are only going by stats here as theres always the chance that Jason Kidd finds the Steve Nash in him and Nets go on 10 game win streak or something.

Basically, if the Nets win the Atlantic it will likely be because of the Raptors breaking down in the last 2 months of the season. In other words, the Raptors will only have to look after themselves and play their game and the division crown will be theirs. Looking at the Nets record and the way they've played this season, it is unlikely for them to all of a sudden turn everything around barring a major trade.


----------



## arhie

Nets have been disappointing, as a Canadian I'm proud of the Raptors. But at the same time, I would be more than happy to see Nets vs Raptors in the playoffs. And I'd cheer for Vince. The guy who put the franchise on the map.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

arhie said:


> Nets have been disappointing, as a Canadian I'm proud of the Raptors. But at the same time, I would be more than happy to see Nets vs Raptors in the playoffs. And I'd cheer for Vince. The guy who put the franchise on the map.


Yep... Vince invented the Raptors and granted us the franchise at the same time. Vince also invented Toronto and he invented Canada. (OK, I know I'm recycling material, but I'm tired of seeing the same junk)


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

seifer0406 said:


> The Nets are 17-17 with Jefferson playing this season, 6-10 without him. If we go by statistics, if he comes back on March 1st, you guys will get around 12 wins with him in the lineup the rest of the way which also means you need to finish February winning 6 out of the next 8 to get back to .500. Of course, we are only going by stats here as theres always the chance that Jason Kidd finds the Steve Nash in him and Nets go on 10 game win streak or something.
> 
> Basically, if the Nets win the Atlantic it will likely be because of the Raptors breaking down in the last 2 months of the season. In other words, the Raptors will only have to look after themselves and play their game and the division crown will be theirs. Looking at the Nets record and the way they've played this season, it is unlikely for them to all of a sudden turn everything around barring a major trade.


Your not takinginto account RJ was playing injured and a lot of those games were played without House Boone Kristic andCliffy. If when RJ comes back no one else get injured except Kristic we might geta streak.


----------



## seifer0406

whatever you say kid.

:no:

Nets will win the championship *AND* get Greg Oden next year.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

seifer0406 said:


> whatever you say kid.
> 
> :no:
> 
> Nets will win the championship *AND* get Greg Oden next year.


I never indicated that. God when someone younger than you proves you wrong you dont have to be a punk about it. I just gave the facts straight up.


----------



## seifer0406

do you even know what fact is? Actually, while you're looking that up, search what sarcasm means also.

Good job proving me wrong, Mr. "Vince took Toronto to the Conference finals."

give me a break, go troll the Nets forums.


----------



## arhie

Raptors staff messed up the franchise. Vince is partly to blame (37.8%) staff (50%) rest of players (12.2%).


----------



## arhie

We should have got Bryan earlier. Back in 1999-00.


----------



## RC06

seifer0406 said:


> do you even know what fact is? Actually, while you're looking that up, search what sarcasm means also.
> 
> Good job proving me wrong, Mr. "Vince took Toronto to the Conference finals."
> 
> give me a break, go troll the Nets forums.


Don't bother man, he's not worth our time. Just let him talk and let him make a fool of himself. We'll see who's going to be laughing at who at the end of the season. He's going to be eating up his own words...


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Yeah whatever peace out Raptor fans. I hope your laughing when we win our division. 2ndround confrence finals at least I know current things. Vince did everyting he gave you great years and what did you do for him draft horribly and waste your cap. Who wants to play in an icicle anyway. I cannot wait till playoff time.
How about that super Oh can a player bounce it of the rim in a game thread NOBODY responded to.

mod note:
-pick a better word brother.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

These next four games will show us something about the raptors. Lakers, Pistons, Bulls and the Nets... I can't wait to watch these gems..


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Especially the Nets one. Say goodbye to your 3.5 lead cause we got the Celts and you to worry about.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Especially the Nets one. Say goodbye to your 3.5 lead cause we got the Celts and you to worry about.



relax pal.. someone takes their hoops personal.. we'll have to wait and see.. that's why they play the games.. you wouldn't wanna talk too much trash If the nets lose it's gonna hurt.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Allright guy whos name I dont wanna type. You at least seem to have some sense so Ill leave.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Allright guy whos name I dont wanna type. You at least seem to have some sense so Ill leave.


ya i aint gonna say anything.. cause vince can light anyone up if he plays the right way.. it'll be a fun game to watch that's for sure.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

arhie said:


> We should have got Bryan earlier. Back in 1999-00.


He had no experience back then, was just learning the ropes. Nice call.


----------



## Victor Page

Before the season, I thought that the Nets would cruise to the division title this year. Never mind the injuries (the Raptors lost Bosh for 12 games, and TJ Ford for several games as well). Both Ford and Bosh are more important to the Raptors than Jefferson or Krstic are to the Nets.

Bottom-line - if the Nets were going to show anything this year, they would have already. The reality is that they are a tired, broken-down team that relies on one worn out and aging superstar (Kidd) and another fragile superstar (Carter) far too much.

Vince is capable of carrying the team into the playoffs - but all evidence over the last 5 years suggests that he won't.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

OMG will you Raps fans stop complaining about your petty little Bosh out for 12 games problems. Lets look at the Nets injuries.
Boone- shoulder out 2 months
House- knee out 2 months
Williams- out 1 or 2 games
RJ- 3 ankle injuries out multi-plt games and affected his preformence.
Cliffy- knee 2 months
Collins- knee nagging and out a few games
Kristic- acl out for season

Thats 7 injuries. 5 major ones. 2 to our 2nd and 3rd leading scorer.5 to our very thin front line. The Nets have not had a full roster this season. Plus 2 divorces which is a major menatal injury to our who "All Stars." Another interesting fact is the Nets have had horrible starts every season of the Kidd era. This was supposed to be RJ's break out season. That is why the Nets are preforming poorly.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> OMG will you Raps fans stop complaining about your petty little Bosh out for 12 games problems. Lets look at the Nets injuries.
> Boone- shoulder out 2 months
> House- knee out 2 months
> Williams- out 1 or 2 games
> RJ- 3 ankle injuries out multi-plt games and affected his preformence.
> Cliffy- knee 2 months
> Collins- knee nagging and out a few games
> Kristic- acl out for season
> 
> Thats 7 injuries. 5 major ones. 2 to our 2nd and 3rd leading scorer.5 to our very thin front line. The Nets have not had a full roster this season. Plus 2 divorces which is a major menatal injury to our who "All Stars." Another interesting fact is the Nets have had horrible starts every season of the Kidd era. This was supposed to be RJ's break out season. That is why the Nets are preforming poorly.



Quite frankly, who is Josh Boone? Who is Eddie House? Who is Cliff Robinson? Who is Jason Collins. To blame injuries to superscrubs as a significant reason for losing, is loser talk. 

So you have four losers, that don't matter... you can't blame poor seasons on scrubs, simple as that.

Then 2 games to marcus williams... that's irrelevant. We have had many of those.

You lost Krstic for the season... OK, what did you do when you had him. So that point is useless.

And you have lost RJ, for about the same number of games as Bosh... Bosh is a better player.

SO stop your whining

And to extrapolate success to the Nets in the second half in spite of there slow start, based on prior year trends, is poor logic.. fool's gold.

Anyway, let me know how 4.5 games looks after tonight. 

I really should stop it with you but I can't help myself.


----------



## speedythief

Looks like the Nets will beat the last-place Celtics, but the 3.5 game lead remains.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

JuniorNoboa said:


> Quite frankly, who is Josh Boone? Who is Eddie House? Who is Cliff Robinson? Who is Jason Collins. To blame injuries to superscrubs as a significant reason for losing, is loser talk.
> 
> So you have four losers, that don't matter... you can't blame poor seasons on scrubs, simple as that.
> 
> Then 2 games to marcus williams... that's irrelevant. We have had many of those.
> 
> You lost Krstic for the season... OK, what did you do when you had him. So that point is useless.
> 
> And you have lost RJ, for about the same number of games as Bosh... Bosh is a better player.
> 
> SO stop your whining
> 
> And to extrapolate success to the Nets in the second half in spite of there slow start, based on prior year trends, is poor logic.. fool's gold.
> 
> Anyway, let me know how 4.5 games looks after tonight.
> 
> I really should stop it with you but I can't help myself.


Cliffy is a major contributer at PF when Collins sucks like he usually does. Boone is a rookie who could have really helped. House is a VERY important bench player to hit shots. Collins is our starting PF and at times a good defender. These may seem like scrubs to you but they are very important in our frontline and team. RJ was injured all season he was just so though he thought he could play through it. And 2 mental injuries to our stars. If you dont think that divorce takes a toll on people you know nothing about divorces. My parents went through one and it is very difficult to deal with. No headband no crank it up hes depressed. You obviously dont know what your talking about. I repeat weak frontline. Slow starts every season including our finals run and looks like we just owned the Celtics. Good luck with the Spurs LOL.


----------



## seifer0406

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Cliffy is a major contributer at PF when Collins sucks like he usually does. Boone is a rookie who could have really helped. House is a VERY important bench player to hit shots. Collins is our starting PF and at times a good defender. These may seem like scrubs to you but they are very important in our frontline and team. RJ was injured all season he was just so though he thought he could play through it. And 2 mental injuries to our stars. If you dont think that divorce takes a toll on people you know nothing about divorces. My parents went through one and it is very difficult to deal with. No headband no crank it up hes depressed. You obviously dont know what your talking about. I repeat weak frontline. Slow starts every season including our finals run and looks like we just owned the Celtics. Good luck with the Spurs LOL.


When Clifford Robinson is your best PF at age 40+, you know you team sucks. Who's playing small forward for you now? Dennis Scott? Good job beating the Celtics, you guys reminded everyone that the Nets aren't the worst team in the Atlantic.

By the way, besides learning how to spell, you should learn how to read as well. The Raps aren't playing the Spurs until the end of February. LAL stands for Los Angeles Lakers, SAS stands for San Antonio Spurs. I'd write this down if I were you just about now.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Did I say Cliffy was our best PF and hes 39.Mumtombo is starting at C are the Rockets in trouble. Yeah and we will remind you Raps how Vince ***** you guys up last year. At the buzzer for 3 man I LOVED that game. Sorry about your little issues on not being able to get to college with your 1.4 GPA but I have an A in Honors English. I dont care how I spell here. I didnt memorize the Raps schedule I read it from another poster. They must have been wrong. Any other part of my post you can argue with instead of making personal attacks NO. And Im ready Speedy Theif.


----------



## seifer0406

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Did I say Cliffy was our best PF and hes 39.Mumtombo is starting at C are the Rockets in trouble. Yeah and we will remind you Raps how Vince ***** you guys up last year. At the buzzer for 3 man I LOVED that game. Sorry about your little issues on not being able to get to college with your 1.4 GPA but I have an A in Honors English. I dont care how I spell here. I didnt memorize the Raps schedule I read it from another poster. They must have been wrong. Any other part of my post you can argue with instead of making personal attacks NO. And Im ready Speedy Theif.


Wait, so you don't know math too? 

Clifford Robinson, born Dec 16, 1966. We're in 2007 kid, he is not 39. Tell me, tell me how old he is? I am beginning to worry about the education down there in the States. Either the system sucks or you're just not a very bright individual.

And, excuse me about calling Clifford Robinson your best PF. Your best PF is MIKKI MOORE LOL. MIKKI FREAKING MOORE with Cliffy! being the #1 backup sure is an intimidating front court. Keep posting, you're getting more entertaining everytime I log into bbf.


----------



## trick

Why do you guys even bother replying to _that_ guy? Comedic references?


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Yeah and how about your amazing Mo Peterson. Can you prove me wrong no. Cause everything I said was right and factual. Continue making persoanl attacks its all your good for. And please keep me out of a Rap fans signature.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

To bad their are like 8 Raps fans all not here now.


----------



## Ras

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> To bad their are like 8 Raps fans all not here now.



...sorry, what?


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

You posted that way after I did.


----------



## Ras

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> You posted that way after I did.


I was asking what you meant.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

When I posted that. There were no Raptors fan on. I also said there are like a total of 8 fans here anyway.


----------



## SickGame

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> When I posted that. There were no Raptors fan on. I also said there are like a total of 8 fans here anyway.


There is simply no way that you have an A in Honours English. Your spelling and grammar is atrocious.
You're also the most illogical poster I have come across these boards. Therefore making it an impossibility that you are able to analyze literature in a cohesive manner that warrants you an A in English.
It pains me to read your posts.
It pains me to think about your arguments, if one is able to call them that.
Go
Away.


----------



## Dee-Zy

SickGame said:


> There is simply no way that you have an A in Honours English. Your spelling and grammar is atrocious.
> You're also the most illogical poster I have come across these boards. Therefore making it an impossibility that you are able to analyze literature in a cohesive manner that warrants you an A in English.
> It pains me to read your posts.
> It pains me to think about your arguments, if one is able to call them that.
> Go
> Away.



Kid is like 14 years old, don't mind him.

He's like a bad smell, if you ignore it, it'll go away.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

I absolutely have an A, and you spelled honors incorrectly. I am in 8th grade so we dont do such high level things.I dont look at what I type and edit it. I just dont see the objective, is this getting graded? If my arguments are so illogical, why has no one thought of any counter arguments. Thus leading me to believe you are severly blinded by your love for an inane franchise. I find you inspid and hostile attitude annoying, and do not welocome your belligerence.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

13 not 14 fool and whatever. Im going to live to be 100 years old and your not. Because scientists predict people born in the 90s will live about that long. And how the Hell does a bad smell go away when you ignore it? Horrible simile.


----------



## shookem

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> 13 not 14 fool and whatever. Im going to live to be 100 years old and your not. Because scientists predict people born in the 90s will live about that long. And how the Hell does a bad smell go away when you ignore it? Horrible simile.


Dude, you need to get back on topic or leave.


> I absolutely have an A, and you spelled honors incorrectly.


In Canada will spell some words differently. Many english speaking countries have variations on how to spell certain words.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Seriously some of the obsessions the NETS fans have with us is mindblowing, sure we talk about the NETS a lot too but not at the level they do.


----------



## shookem

Everyone needs to stop treating this like a PETYL thread and start respecting the integrity of these boards.

Everyone please make your posts on-topic and relevant or the may be deleted.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

I was on topic. Until they started insulting me. I just defended myself.

This was theorized and reported like 2 years ago. I cant find an article on it.

I know you dont care but I was just responding to other people.


----------



## SickGame

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I absolutely have an A, and you spelled honors incorrectly. I am in 8th grade so we dont do such high level things.I dont look at what I type and edit it. I just dont see the objective, is this getting graded? If my arguments are so illogical, why has no one thought of any counter arguments. *Thus leading me to believe you are severly blinded by your love for an inane franchise.* I find you inspid and hostile attitude annoying, and do not welocome your belligerence.


First off all, take it easy on Microsoft Word's thesaurus, you're not fooling anyone.
Second of all, say this with me: Hypocritical. Now relate it to the comment I put in bold. Finally, relate that point to yourself and see the simliarities.
There you go.

This thread no longer needs anymore posts.
The raptors have a 3 1/2 game lead over the Nets and nothing more will need to be said until after tonight's game against Detroit where the that number can change.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

I swear those were are SAT prep words in English. I dont really use stuff like that. If the Nets win or lose tonight the lead will change.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Looks like its a 2.5 lead and when we beat you a 1.5 lead.


----------



## Mr_B

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Looks like its a 2.5 lead and when we beat you a 1.5 lead.


you should find a hobby or do some homework kid proving ppl ain't going to help the situation


----------



## junkyarddawgg

You mean "if the Nets beat the Raps", right?

Much like if the Raps beat the Nets, it's gonna go back to a 3.5 game lead.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Mr_B said:


> you should find a hobby or do some homework kid proving ppl ain't going to help the situation


Thank you for your wors of wisdom.
You mean you dont think Vince will **** you up. I DO.


----------



## TriDoub5

This is really sad. Please stop attacking each other. Raptors are playing better than us now and I learned to deal with that awhile ago. It should be a great game on Valentine's Day.


----------



## arhie

Wednesday's St.Valentine's Day Massacre should be a good one. Either the raptors get destroyed or Vince gets destroyed, there is no middle ground.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Yes and it better be the 1st one.


----------



## adhir1

arhie said:


> Wednesday's St.Valentine's Day Massacre should be a good one. Either the raptors get destroyed or Vince gets destroyed, there is no middle ground.





vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Yes and it better be the 2nd one.



awesome that we turned u...its good uve come to our side...:yay:


----------



## seifer0406

he can't read


----------



## Victor Page

Personal attacks aside, it's good to see both the Nets and the Raptors have such passionate fans - it will be interesting to how the race (if you can call it that in this crappy division) will play itself out.

I don't understand, however, why Nets fans don't appear to support the team live. The Nets arena (formerly the Meadowlands) is dead; usually less than 10,000 there, and the recorded crowd noise that is piped in is an embarassment. I understand the team is on the move to Brooklyn in a couple of years - plus Vince Carter will likely take off and J-Kidd will retire sooner than later. I guess there's not much to cheer about.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

What are you talking about. Making up fake quotes I am so insulted. All eyes on this game and if the Nets win I will not let you forget it.


----------



## RC06

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> All eyes on this game and if the Nets win I will not let you forget it.


What if you guys lose? Damn am I ever pumped for this game...


----------



## Nets0416

yup. They gonna win the Atlantic. Just you wait!


----------



## slash_010

i have some simple questions...

I know why raptors fans (myself included) is bitter towards Vince and his team.. because he screwed us and left us as a quiter.. so there is nothing to to be surprised about.

so, my question is.. Why are the net fans bitter towards us.. they won that trade.. they got him for cheap, things worked out well for them.. so why is there beef towards us? its like we are not allowed to talk about Carter or they get pissed off..

I dont know what the history between Nets fans and Raptor fans in the past years here in this boards.. but seriously.. they have nothing to complaing about.. except for their record.. 
I could understand it being personal for the raptors to play the nets.. but why do the nets have to be personal?


----------



## ballocks

^

my theory: these aren't nets fans. it's that simple. they're carter fans. they're the same group that was _here_ before. on the public scale, there still persists a lot of resentment between carter and the raptors (in both directions) and that's how i'd explain the endless argument, fight, whatever it is, between the two sides.

for me personally, i still don't really understand the unconditional support of a _singular_ player. i just don't get that and i never will- particularly when the 'fan' lives in a part of the world that does indeed have an nba _team_ to follow. it's one thing to be completely neutral in terms of your geography; in that case i could better understand it (i.e. carter fans in hamburg or amsterdam, for example). it's the ones in houston, new orleans, seattle, etc. that i don't understand- the ones whose _fronts_ of their jerseys change while the _backs_ remain the same. when the player slumps, "change the team!", no problem. whereas with us, when the team slumps, "change the players!", no problem. i don't really know how to explain _why_ we're born differently in that respect. at what point do we decide to either extend our allegiance to a group or an individual? i was always with the group, and i think most people are. but i don't know.

peace


----------



## Crossword

> yup. They gonna win the Atlantic. Just you wait!


Don't think you're dragging us down with you.


----------



## pmac34

ballocks said:


> ^
> 
> my theory: these aren't nets fans. it's that simple. they're carter fans. they're the same group that was _here_ before. on the public scale, there still persists a lot of resentment between carter and the raptors (in both directions) and that's how i'd explain the endless argument, fight, whatever it is, between the two sides.
> 
> for me personally, i still don't really understand the unconditional support of a _singular_ player. i just don't get that and i never will- particularly when the 'fan' lives in a part of the world that does indeed have an nba _team_ to follow. it's one thing to be completely neutral in terms of your geography; in that case i could better understand it (i.e. carter fans in hamburg or amsterdam, for example). it's the ones in houston, new orleans, seattle, etc. that i don't understand- the ones whose _fronts_ of their jerseys change while the _backs_ remain the same. when the player slumps, "change the team!", no problem. whereas with us, when the team slumps, "change the players!", no problem. i don't really know how to explain _why_ we're born differently in that respect. at what point do we decide to either extend our allegiance to a group or an individual? i was always with the group, and i think most people are. but i don't know.
> 
> peace


LOL my friend is an AI fan and he bought tickets to a sixers game then AI got traded LOL.

but ya, i hate when ppl are like that


----------



## trick

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> What are you talking about. Making up fake quotes I am so insulted. All eyes on this game and if the Nets win I will not let you forget it.


1. you need to get a life
2. we don't care what you do if the raptors lose. you pose no threat to any one of us whatsoever.


----------



## speedythief

Jason Kidd reportedly has a back strain that may prevent him from playing tomorrow.


----------



## Smockgirl

With all the hype for this game, Kidd really needs to play...


----------



## Dee-Zy

Didn't the Nets play us last year on valentines day as well?


----------



## Victor Page

I don't think there are any real Nets fan anywhere (certainly not many at their home games). Carter has his legion of fans from his highlight reel dunks - a fan in Amsterdam, for example, will send a YouTube clip of VC dunking to someone in Viet Nam (using their cellphones), and instantly a fan base is created. 

These fans don't care that VC is soft, or refuses to play defense, and doesn't always give 100%. 

A lot of fans on this board have never seen a full NBA game (just highlights). In those circumstances, Vince would be my favourite player too.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Smockgirl said:


> With all the hype for this game, Kidd really needs to play...


Wins are more important then internet chest pounding matches. I don't want Kidd to play.

Sure if we beat the Nets some will say it was because Kidd did not play, and they or may not be correct.

But I'd rather the win and take the chilidsh rants of a few (and only a few) Nets fans.


----------



## cpawfan

Victor Page said:


> I don't think there are any real Nets fan anywhere (certainly not many at their home games). Carter has his legion of fans from his highlight reel dunks - a fan in Amsterdam, for example, will send a YouTube clip of VC dunking to someone in Viet Nam (using their cellphones), and instantly a fan base is created.
> 
> These fans don't care that VC is soft, or refuses to play defense, and doesn't always give 100%.
> 
> A lot of fans on this board have never seen a full NBA game (just highlights). In those circumstances, Vince would be my favourite player too.


You're wrong. There are a lot of Nets fans that were fans long before Vince joined the team. Additionally there are many Vince fans that are upset by the pounding Vince takes in the Nets forum.


----------



## cpawfan

Victor Page said:


> Personal attacks aside, it's good to see both the Nets and the Raptors have such passionate fans - it will be interesting to how the race (if you can call it that in this crappy division) will play itself out.
> 
> I don't understand, however, why Nets fans don't appear to support the team live. The Nets arena (formerly the Meadowlands) is dead; usually less than 10,000 there, and the recorded crowd noise that is piped in is an embarassment. I understand the team is on the move to Brooklyn in a couple of years - plus Vince Carter will likely take off and J-Kidd will retire sooner than later. I guess there's not much to cheer about.


Hey nice try at making up facts, but you failed. Also, you could at least update your assumptions somewhere past 1997.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/attendance to check your faulty attendance figures. The Nets have consistently averaged around 75% of capacity.

The crowd noise was piped in during the Calipari era.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Your completely wrong. At Nets home games they are all Vince fans. You dont here all the cheering because the stadium is two thirds full. This is because the arena sucks and no one likes it there. I am a real Vince and Net fan andI am not suprised by the VC hating. Vince was screwed over in Toronto. He was in a very similar situation to Kobe Bryant. They are pretty similar players. When Kobe came over thay got him a great coach amazing teamates and won titles. When Vince came over to Toronto they gave im years of BS. Horrible trades coaches and players. He basiclly gave up there and Toronto started hating him so much. But think about it who ruined who? I dought we can beat the Spurs without Kidd so you can see your little lead again but I fully expect Carter to bring his A game and go crazy to beat Toronto. To the Carter is soft comment he makes his little fadeaways. To his no defense comment he can definetly defend he just doesnt get recognized for it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Your completely wrong. At Nets home games they are all Vince fans. You dont here all the cheering because the stadium is two thirds full. This is because the arena sucks and no one likes it there. I am a real Vince and Net fan andI am not suprised by the VC hating. Vince was screwed over in Toronto. He was in a very similar situation to Kobe Bryant. They are pretty similar players. When Kobe came over thay got him a great coach amazing teamates and won titles. When Vince came over to Toronto they gave im years of BS. Horrible trades coaches and players. He basiclly gave up there and Toronto started hating him so much. But think about it who ruined who? I dought we can beat the Spurs without Kidd so you can see your little lead again but I fully expect Carter to bring his A game and go crazy to beat Toronto. To the Carter is soft comment he makes his little fadeaways. To his no defense comment he can definetly defend he just doesnt get recognized for it.


Alternatively, the real story might be closer to this.

Vince walked into the Raptors organization where there was two superstars to be - himself and Tracy McGrady. Maybe he should have tried harder to keep his cousin in Toronto. Why was Vince not able to convince McGrady to stay? Wouldn't a leader be willing to share his superstardom with someone else? Shouldn't Vince accept some responsibility for not being able to keep TMac happy here?

That was a huge blow to the franchise. No team recovers easily from losing one of its superstars to be. 

The Raps also got VC real veterans to play with in Charles Oakley and Antonio Davis.

They also let VC be a GM in the summer of 2001, and Vince as GM signed Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, and Hakeem Olaujowon, putting us into cap issues.

The real problems in this organization started in the summer 2001 when the organization trying to recover from the blow of losing TMac, tried to patch up its holes in order to please Vince and his mother. There was no vision, just moves to please Vince.... when "surprisingly" they did not work.

So in the summer of 2003, the franchise went and got another future superstar to play with Vince, in Chris Bosh. But this time, Vince quit.


----------



## Smockgirl

JuniorNoboa said:


> Wins are more important then internet chest pounding matches. I don't want Kidd to play.
> 
> Sure if we beat the Nets some will say it was because Kidd did not play, and they or may not be correct.
> 
> But I'd rather the win and take the chilidsh rants of a few (and only a few) Nets fans.


I don't even mean for the sake of the immature internet boxing rounds... rather more for a selfish entertainment factor. Especially if it's the last time these two teams meet this season. I like watching interesting games.

But yes. If we get a W, I'm happy, regardless.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Say what? Tmac wouldnt stay. He said I want out of Toronto. I want to be the man. I dont like to freeze my *** of. Toronto either had to get rid of Vince or T Mac. They chose Vince because he was more of a show man. And Im sure Vince was offred the job comon Toronto made horrible descisions and screwed themselves up. They got nothing in return for Vince or Tmac and their only good draft pick was Bosh. But then again they could have had Wade. So far the only good changes have been made with Colangelo. Bosh was a nice pf to work with for Vince Im sure he could win a title with him Bosh and Mo Pete. But its pointless to argue with a Raps fan about Vince. They are to blinded by that one season he shot a few jumpers instead of the facials you were used to. Fine Vince sucks he should go to the D league argument over.


----------



## speedythief

Thread over.


----------

